# hi all, again



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey all,

I used 2 be on this forum a lot last year as my username may ring a bell to some here, but i recently split with my missus well 2 months ago so it kinda prevented me coming on here as i had other issues on my mind ie finding some place to live and missing my daughter.

Last year i put on 3 half+ stone of mass peaking at around 14 stone, but coz of the split i lost a lot of weight recently about 10lbs coz i found it hard to eat for some reason after my missus kicked me out i just kept being sick about once or twice a day.I was drunk a lot over the xmas period not because it was xmas but coz i was depressed and i avoided the gym for a couple of months so ive had a bad 2 or 3 months when it comes to BB.However i feel i need to get back on track so i may start reading and posting a bit more on here again.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

hey bud, nice to ave u back :wink: kev


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

I know exactley how your feeling mate, went through similar stuff about 3 years ago with my missus when we split, so i know the pain you go through and the desperation you feel.

Im glad to welcome you back  , so chin up mate  ... and get to work on chiseling that body back to how it should be!.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back mate!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome back divie


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

F**k me nick you got big!! well done m8


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Why have you registered again???? You had 400+ posts.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

divie1 said:


> F**k me nick you got big!! well done m8


lol thx

i sent u a PM, not sure if u got it.

if u want, i might be able to reset your old password so u can use your old account?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Yea nick that would be great cheers m8


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok i've reset your password, check your private message on divie1, it contains your password for the divie account


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

yea all sorted nick thanks 4 your time i appreciate it, ps i just read your pm you sent me and i pulled out of that cycle i was going to do just b4 exmas because i was stressed, depressed etc so i didnt think it would be to clever for me to do a cycle while in that state.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

welcome back divie


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome back Div!


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

hi mate & welcome back.

I know what your going through, i went through it 6 years ago.

Keep your pecker up mate

Daz


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome bk mate


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

good to have you back bro.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

welcome back dude-stress just strips the weight of ya


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi divie, has been a long while.


----------

